# What ferries available near Sanibel?



## Cathyb (Sep 9, 2006)

We have a week in Sanibel this November. What nearby ferries are available to take us to other Florida spots for the day?  Where do we catch them and where can we go.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 9, 2006)

I believe you have to drive to Fort Myers Beach to get the ferry to Key West.  there are boat trips to some of the islands out of captiva.  I am sure others know more than me.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 9, 2006)

You can take a few different trips to out islands from McCarthy's Marina on Captiva. (they may have moved back to South Seas by then).

We usually go to Cabbage Key.  They have the quaint restaurant with dollar bills all over the walls.  We also go to Useppa.  They have a boat that goes to Cayo Costa.  Most of this island is a state park.  You need to take a picnic lunch if you want to eat.  They also have a trip to Boca Grande.  They have serenade cruises, dolphin cruises, and nature cruises that don't dock anywhere.

I don't know if any of the marinas have a water taxi to take you where you want to go.  Several years ago we stayed on Upper Captiva.  We took a water taxi out of Pine Island Marina.  Back then it was $20 one way. (We had all of our luggage and groceries).  It docked at Barnacle Phil's (love that restaurant).  You could rent golf carts to get around.

We are going to be there in November also.  You can get coupons in the newspaper and in several tourist guides for $25.00 (or so) off one cruise when you purchase another.  The cruises are somewhere around $28.00 per person.  Coupons are good until Dec. 15.


----------



## JLB (Sep 11, 2006)

We have always been intrigued by the ferry to Key West from SW Florida, but have never taken it.

When we stayed at the Galleon in January, we got to see the ships, and I would not hesitate taking it.  The terminal in Key West is right there in the harbor (marina, bight), and you can get to anywhere you want to go in key West from it without a car.  Most stuff is within walking distance and the main Conch Train Terminal is a couple blocks from the harbor, at Front and Duvall I believe.

We noticed it arriving mid morning and leaving around 5:00 PM.  I guess you could arrange overnight lodging in Key West and spend the night and the next day.


----------



## JLB (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, isn't there still a casino cruise out of Ft. Myers Beach?

If so, it docks near the fishing docks just before you go over the bridge to FMB (Estero Island).


----------



## sumauri (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.seakeywestexpress.com/default3.htm

I would suggest staying overnight in Key West as it's hardly enough time to explore the area in the 4 hours there after eating lunch. I wish that we had stayed overnight and caught the shuttle back the next day. You can do that.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.fortmyers-sanibel.com/url_tracking.php/List_ID=7346/url=www.captivacruises.com

You can also google 'water taxi services' sanibel/captiva.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 11, 2006)

I took the cruise to Cabbage Key a few weeks ago.  The marina is at the bay end of Andy Rosse Lane on Captiva, which is where the Bubble Room and the Mucky Duck are.  They have a variety if island adventures, as well as shelling and dolphin trips, and a sunset coctail cruise.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 17, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> I took the cruise to Cabbage Key a few weeks ago.  The marina is at the bay end of Andy Rosse Lane on Captiva, which is where the Bubble Room and the Mucky Duck are.  They have a variety if island adventures, as well as shelling and dolphin trips, and a sunset coctail cruise.



MMMMmmmm the Bubble Room


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you all for the fabulous information. If you ever come to Carlsbad I would be happy to return the favor!


----------



## JoAnn (Sep 18, 2006)

Our daughter has used the Key West Express ferry a couple of times between Ft. Myers (where we live) & Key West, where she lives.  The ferry is a new Catamaran and makes the trip in about 3 hours  + - and she said it rides smoother than the old boat.


----------



## Don (Sep 19, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, isn't there still a casino cruise out of Ft. Myers Beach?
> 
> If so, it docks near the fishing docks just before you go over the bridge to FMB (Estero Island).



There are two that I know of.  The Liesure Lady Casino cruise docks where you said, but I don't know where the Big "M" docks.


----------

